# New satellite



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sirius has signed a $260M deal to have a new satellite built by Q4 2008.

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8I42BG00.htm?sub=apn_home_down&chan=db

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/tvstations/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1002650543

http://investor.sirius.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=199896&cat=&newsroom=


----------

